
RAM is cheap, caches unpredictable: let's just pre-fetch everything to memory - Shastick
https://j3t.ch/tech/prefetching-pattern/
======
bradknowles
Do you have 2TB of RAM? 37TB of RAM?

What if 99.999% of that stuff isn’t actively used? Haven’t you then wasted all
your money in buying all that RAM to store all that stuff you’ve never used
since it was written the first time, in the hope that one day sometime in the
future you might actually use it again?

~~~
Shastick
Users shall apply their best judgement, I guess :)

